# jar lid wth 1872 patent no



## ellisnowens (Dec 7, 2009)

found this jar lid with patent no 126997 and was wondering if this is the age of this lid and what did the lid fit on?


----------



## ellisnowens (Dec 7, 2009)

lid


----------



## ellisnowens (Dec 7, 2009)

back side lid


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't belive that is a jar lid .. but a base to a chinken waterer.. that you would fill the fruit jar with water insert top n flip it up to bubble out that grove... just my 2 cents..


----------



## coreya (Dec 8, 2009)

Are you sure of that patent #? it comes up as an unrelated item on patent search. perhaps a clear picture of the #


----------



## jays emporium (Dec 17, 2009)

That is definitely a chicken waterer, not a jar lid.


----------

